
The Oligodynamic Effect: How Some Metals Kill Off Bacteria (2013) - matco11
https://www.tested.com/science/life/453961-oligodynamic-effect-how-some-metals-kill-bacteria/
======
dang
Recent and related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22574512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22574512)

